# 8' Oak Mantel- /plinth/stop Flute Post Column /cap And Mantel



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll have more ,....it is slightly naked......











B,


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Naked and beautiful.


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Few more updates...
















B,


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Less Naked, more beautiful.


----------



## Imnukingfutz (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice mantle


----------

